# digital backs for (old) Bronica/Mamiya?



## Pablo (Dec 18, 2006)

Hello,

I have inheirited a few old Bronicas and a Mamiya from a deceased relative.  I'm told they're not worth much as everyone has gone to digital cameras these days.  It seems a shame to waste such fine lenses, and I was wondering whether digital backs are available for these cameras?  They are quite old and probably don't have electronic connections between the front body and the film compartment.  I'm not looking for some super-expensive part.

Thanks,

Pablo


----------



## fmw (Dec 19, 2006)

Unfortunately, digital backs for medium format cameras are super expensive.  Even obselete low resolution backs cost more than the camera system.  That is the reason medium format cameras are currently close to worthless on the used market place.  Sorry for the bad news.  I recommend you use film in them.  The will make great images.


----------



## Pablo (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok thanks.  I don't see any point in selling them for next to nothing so I'll keep them for tinkering with.  Who knows, maybe one day the digital backs will become affordable.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 19, 2006)

Like fmw I shoot a lot of large film cameras.  If you like photography you should shoot them.  You would be surprised what you can do with film.  Good luck


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 21, 2006)

If you keep them, make a point to use them every month or so to keep the shutters and lens from freezing up. 

This happened to an RB67 of mine and it became a beautiful paperweight.


----------

